# Uber phone



## Andy Fielder (Sep 6, 2014)

Today was my first day and I couldn't get started. I was unable to get online and kept getting the error message _Vehicle is Invalid. _My account is active and I have uploaded all my documents. The Uber team said I was ready to go and shipped my phone. When I kept having this problem, I was asked to upload all my documents again as a new vehicle on my account. No luck! I have no idea what to do next. I sure wish they had a customer service number with a human I could talk to. Any advice is appreciated

Andy Fielder


----------



## IEUber (Aug 29, 2014)

Andy Fielder said:


> Today was my first day and I couldn't get started. I was unable to get online and kept getting the error message _Vehicle is Invalid. _My account is active and I have uploaded all my documents. The Uber team said I was ready to go and shipped my phone. When I kept having this problem, I was asked to upload all my documents again as a new vehicle on my account. No luck! I have no idea what to do next. I sure wish they had a customer service number with a human I could talk to. Any advice is appreciated
> 
> Andy Fielder


Welcome to UBER.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Try re uploading your documents as a new vehicle, but put a space before your license plate #. It still might take them a couple days to review your documents after uploading though.

The space keeps it from being detected as a duplicate vehicle.

Maybe woth a try anyway.

Good luck with everything.


----------



## Andy Fielder (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks for the tip. I will do that although my Uber helper said the reload of documents went perfectly. I was told they were classifying this as a very strange and unusual account problem and were escalating it to Engineering. You would think they would offer some way to call them if all else fails but that isn't the nature of this business, I suppose. I just really wanted to drive tomorrow. My dashboard says everything is active and ready to go.


----------



## Uber_Suv (Aug 24, 2014)

Take this as a sign from the powers above! jk Only way to resolve it is to head down to the office where a live person will spend time figuring out the issue until it is resolved, otherwise it might take days or even a week to see any progress via email.


----------



## Andy Fielder (Sep 6, 2014)

I thought of that and would love to take my phone down there but can't find an office address anywhere on their website. I looked everywhere for a customer service number or office address and found nothing.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

Andy Fielder said:


> Today was my first day and I couldn't get started. I was unable to get online and kept getting the error message _Vehicle is Invalid. _My account is active and I have uploaded all my documents. The Uber team said I was ready to go and shipped my phone. When I kept having this problem, I was asked to upload all my documents again as a new vehicle on my account. No luck! I have no idea what to do next. I sure wish they had a customer service number with a human I could talk to. Any advice is appreciated
> 
> Andy Fielder


did you get the cut and paste email, its not us its you?

I hope my csr drones are doing their job right. I will be replacing them soon with robots too. Lower the ocerhead


----------



## Andy Fielder (Sep 6, 2014)

I was just instructed to restart the phone and reset my network settings. Tried that and my car remains invalid. I found an LA address for them online but also read they discourage drivers to show up there and have a sign on the door telling us not to enter. Sometimes the simplest things seem so hard. I refuse to give up until I figure this out.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

email customer support and have them delete the car and tell them you are going to add the car again and upload the documents again.

there could be an issue or corrupt file in their system.

if that doesn't work try this.

settings/general/reset/reset all settings

this is different than just resetting network settings.

Then log back into your account.

I did this before to release my car.

Issue is you'll need a new phone once you do this as it erases some files you need and the GPS on the phone will not work anymore.

you will need to go to Mobil at Sepulveda and Santa Monica and swap out your phone.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

omg!!! I deserve to be on payrole as a csr.


----------



## Andy Fielder (Sep 6, 2014)

You certainly do as I've gotten a lot more specific help from you than my half dozen emails to HQ. I'll send them an email now about deleting the car and uploading my documents from scratch. Their first suggested fix of uploading my documents as a second vehicle on my account didn't work at all. I'm guessing the Mobil on Sepulveda and Santa Monica is as close as we have to an LA Uber office. I found the address 1040 N. Las Palmas online and was going to bring my phone over there but was unsure they'd let me in. Thanks for your help, Uberpup!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Andy Fielder said:


> Thanks for the tip. I will do that although my Uber helper said the reload of documents went perfectly. I was told they were classifying this as a very strange and unusual account problem and were escalating it to Engineering. You would think they would offer some way to call them if all else fails but that isn't the nature of this business, I suppose. I just really wanted to drive tomorrow. My dashboard says everything is active and ready to go.


I call it the usual UberSpeak BS from clueless CSRs. This is an old, known and common problem! "*error message *_*Vehicle is Invalid*" is a known issue to Uber. But they don't fix it, as well as the red highlighted "Documents Missing" on the Driver Dashboard because it only is a problem for that individual driver and does not impact Uber's revenue at all!
_


----------



## Andy Fielder (Sep 6, 2014)

I appreciate the input and that this forum is here. I know it's my revenue that is being impacted and am determined to try and get to the bottom of this. I followed Uberpup's suggestion and sent them an email asking to erase my vehicle so I could start all over. I'm wondering if whoever swaps phones out at the Mobil station will be able to activate my account on the new one.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

You can delete your car yourself, and add it again. Trouble is, you will need someone to re approve your car.


----------



## Andy Fielder (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks. If I do that, what happens to the phone? Will they reactivate it to my account? I heard we pay a $200 deposit on this phone. I'm wondering how that is done. I would be very frustrated if they took $200 out of my bank account for a phone that doesn't work. I was assuming they would take the $200 out of my earnings.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

Andy Fielder said:


> Thanks. If I do that, what happens to the phone? Will they reactivate it to my account? I heard we pay a $200 deposit on this phone. I'm wondering how that is done. I would be very frustrated if they took $200 out of my bank account for a phone that doesn't work. I was assuming they would take the $200 out of my earnings.


When you goto Mobil, you trade it for another phone. It's a 1-1 swap. There is no additional deposit required, because you give them your old phone and they give you another one.

The phone works with your login information. All the phones are the same. They know who you are by the way you login to them.

My opinion it is best to have them delete the car, because when you upload the details again it will expedite the re-approval process, because there is a current open support ticket with the issue.

As soon as you get your car deleted, upload the files then email them back and have them expedite the approval. Use the same support ticket.

If you delete the car, they are going to want more of an overview of what is going on and it's like starting from square one.

The csr will better understand your issue if you use a current open ticket and will expedite it to their manager for approval.

Because you are working with someone that is currently working on the issue and they are required to resolve the tickets in a specified time frame.

They have their specifications for their job as well. The faster response time in resolving a ticket, the higher their CSR Score, they get to keep their job as well.

When I did mine, they approved my car within 2 hours.

Otherwise they may make you wait for up to 2 days.

They really are no different than us, they just work from their laptotps at starbucks, hahaha!!!

In a sense, the csr's are like independent contractors to a degree too.

Just an FYI, even the phones you get from mobil don't always work. I have been through 3 of them so far. Sorry, it's just the nature of the beast, they are using old iPhones.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm not just a driver and an uber csr, I'm also the ceo. ;-)


----------



## Andy Fielder (Sep 6, 2014)

You should be the CEO. If we were to elect an Uber rep to send to HQ, you have my vote! I really appreciate you taking the time to fill me in on how this all works. I think they must send out some form messages. They told me to go to Mobil if my app is frozen or says "network error", neither of which is my issue. I just keep getting the error message that my vehicle is invalid. I will go ahead and erase my vehicle and start from scratch. I'm still wondering when and how they collect that $200 and hope I'm not billed for a broken phone before I take my first trip.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

The $200 will be deducted from the pay you earn driving people. So the first $200 you make they keep as the deposit. As long as the screen isn't cracked they will not require another $200. When you quit and turn the phone back in they will give you the $200 back as long as the screen isn't cracked.

Also, the $200 is taken off your net, so you actually have to earn $250 to make for the $200 they will require for deposit. Plus the $10 a week for the phone and the cost of gas, insurance, etc.

Sorry, but the compensation was much better a few months back.

Yeah, form letter responses suck. It's like dealing with an Indian call center except they don't sign their emails Danush. It's pretty much the same crap.

Like hiring anyone and everyone to drive that has no idea to get anywhere. They hire anyone and everyone to send form letter emails and they call that support. Same thing with the half witted bozo's that have those lame ass get togethers at an LAX hotel. They are totally a waste of time and money. Worthless ****s that have no idea what;'s going on and think their shit don't stink. Too funny, their ignorant asses don't realize they are expendable then they are, at lease we have something Uber wants, the car that generates revenue, they have no added value what so ever, as they're job is to kiss our asses and make us feel good about being raped for shit money. But they sit around think they are higher than us, but in actuallity, they are beneath us because they are hired to kiss our asses and be happy we work for peanuts.

Don't put all your eggs in one basket. Check out lyft as well. They allow tipping as well as driver performance bonuses. They have a better compensation package.

Uber will lie to you about earnings. The have no morals or integrity.

Take it from me, I'm the self-pretentious prick that started this company. Only a matter of time before the investors make me a consultant and force my arrogant ass out in two years as they steal my idea.


----------



## Andy Fielder (Sep 6, 2014)

You are also as funny as hell and very informative. These last two days spent down the rabbit hole of invalid vehicle land has convinced me to also throw my hat in the Lyft ring. I hesitated at first because I just didn't want to drive around LA with a furry pink mustache on my car. However, if I can actually get on the road and start earning some cash, bring on the hood ornament! Glad to know I'll get to drive before they collect $200 as I pass Go. Glad you're on this forum, Uberpup. Really helpful.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

Andy Fielder said:


> You are also as funny as hell and very informative. These last two days spent down the rabbit hole of invalid vehicle land has convinced me to also throw my hat in the Lyft ring. I hesitated at first because I just didn't want to drive around LA with a furry pink mustache on my car. However, if I can actually get on the road and start earning some cash, bring on the hood ornament! Glad to know I'll get to drive before they collect $200 as I pass Go. Glad you're on this forum, Uberpup. Really helpful.


with lyft, I'm not putting the mustache on front of the car. I'm printing the mustache the same size as the uber sign and placing them together on the dash board


----------



## Andy Fielder (Sep 6, 2014)

I really appreciate the help. My uberphone is finally up and running.


----------



## Victor Johnson (Sep 14, 2014)

Like you, I received an error message stating "Vehicle is invalid" for a vehicle that I had been using since July with a 4.9 rating by the way. Everything with the app was fine until last Thursday morning when I installed one of the mandatory updates that seems to be coming lately almost daily. After update completed loading, I was unable to log onto the network. I contacted Uber support via the email address on their site [email protected] and received a form reply stating, "Thanks for reaching out! In order to give your email the attention that it needs, I am forwarding this on to my manager. We hope to resolve the issue as soon and appreciate your patience at this time." After another day had passed I contacted support again and received the same generic response from a different support rep. Third day, yet another email via the same email address and same results from a third support rep. No manager had contacted me at that point. Out of desperation I contacted the only other driver I know and he suggested contacting support via my account. I signed in, clicked on "network issues", filled out the field asking for a description of the problem, clicked "send report". That same day I received an email from a support rep named Chinyelu stating that the problem was resolved. I checked and SUCCESS!!!!, I was logged into the network. Just have to keep pestering them I guess. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Samhain13 (Aug 24, 2014)

UberPup said:


> omg!!! I deserve to be on *payrole* as a csr.


Your spelling skills are stellar.


----------

